# Diablo 3 Gäste Pass



## DonSarcinella (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute, und zwar suche ich einen Gäste Pass für meinen freund besitze leider nur die digitale version !
Würd mich rießig über einen freuen am besten per PN.

LG DonSarcinella


----------

